# Solar Panels $0.10 / Watt?



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

I've been saying for years that all of the hand-wringing about CO2 is ridiculous, and nothing I've seen in that time leads me to doubt that conclusion. 

Progress comes in two forms - gradual enhancements, and larger leaps. Here comes another leap:

http://www.technologyreview.com/news/517811/a-material-that-could-make-solar-power-dirt-cheap/

Now we just need another leap for batteries...


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Could be...maybe...someday...

If you count that as your leap, we've already had 20 such battery leaps in the last 5 years.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

The article doesn't say anything about lifespan.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

rochesterricer said:


> The article doesn't say anything about lifespan.


Yes it does

The first ones had such a short lifetime they were not able to test them!


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Could be...maybe...someday...
> 
> If you count that as your leap, we've already had 20 such battery leaps in the last 5 years.


True; however out of the improvement potentials the price per Kwh has dropped by half in the past 6 years.

So long as the number of new discoveries continues, sooner or later one of them yields fruit.


----------



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

For my money solar is already a great investment. With the federal income tax incentive and the TVA premium paid for renewable energy leading to an approximate 10 year payback, I decided to invest in a total of 6.81 kW of solar instead of putting that money back in some roller-coaster 401k or IRA. 

You may consider the fact that to get to the 10 year payback required incentives, but that is widespread in this population. Cars aren't selling well, how 'bout a $5000 rebate. Want to increase energy efficiency by having homeowners add insulation to their homes, take this $300 tax credit. Want to discourage drinking and smoking, tax them so high as to make it a penalty tax. Since the big energy companies get a large chunk of tax credits and other incentives to keep us in polluted power, the renewable credits helps even the playing field. IMHO, too many people do not know enough about how it works to take advantage of it.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Duncan said:


> Yes it does
> 
> The first ones had such a short lifetime they were not able to test them!


Nothing is mentioned about the ones currently being tested, so that isn't really relevant. Article said it has been years since they used the electrolyte that caused those issues.


----------

